# Rotstich entfernen



## gabi (28. Aug. 2007)

Hi,

ich hab mal eine Frage ausserhalb des Teichs nur zur Nachbearbeitung von Bildern.

Wegen der ungünstigen Beleuchtung sind alle Bilder von der Band mehr oder weniger heftig rotstichig geworden. Kann man da ohne spezielles Programm was dran verbessern?


----------



## Chrisinger (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*

Picasa reicht da meistens schon. Klick:


----------



## Kolja (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*

Hallo Gabi,

ich denke es geht auch mit IrfanView. irfan.com
Das mag ich auch gerne als Bildbetrachter und -verkleinerer.


----------



## gabi (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*

Danke Chris und Andrea,

habs mal mit beiden probiert, ist schon viel besser aber so ganz bin ich noch nicht zufrieden. Bin noch kein Pixel-Zauberer.


----------



## Redlisch (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*

Gibs nicht schon ne alte kostenlose Version von Photoshop ?

Mit Farbtonsättigung würde man das gut wegbekommen...


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*

Hier mal ein Versuch auf die Schnelle mit dem Programm "Photo Impact". Aber auch noch lange nicht perfekt ... :

 

Das Programm gibt es unseres Wissens zwar nicht umsonst, aber ab und zu eine etwas ältere Version bei dem blauen Discounter AL.. für 12,99 Euro. Eine solche Version benutzen wir auch.


----------



## Alex45525 (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*

Hallo,

habe mir das Bild gerade einmal genauer angesehen: Es handelt sich nicht um einen allgemeinen Rotstich, sondern um eine farbige Beleuchtung der Person im Vordergrund.

Das sieht man daran, dass der Hintergrund nicht rotstichig ist.

Die Frage ist, welche Bildwirkung möchte man erreichen?

Wenn man die Farbsättigung herausnimmt, wird der Hintergrund unnatürlich "unbunt". Wenn man nur rot zurückdreht, wird der Hintergrund blau-grün-stichig. Wenn man wirklich die rote Töung entfernen will, schreit dies nach einem Kompromiss.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Juleli (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*

Ich finde das mit dem Rot gar nicht mal so schlecht. Das hat irgendwie mehr Atmosphäre als die Bilder ohne den Rotton. Das erste Bild wirkt irgendwie wärmer. Ich würde das gar nicht mit dem PC verändern.


----------



## oldtimerfreund (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*

Hallo,

ich habe ebenfalls das Problem mit dem Rotstich und zwar ist dies leider bei mir echt:? 

Das Bild ist aus Norwegen, ich habe es mit einer alten Analogkamera aufgenommen diese habe ich schon veräußert.
Leider war diese Kamera etwas Lichtundicht aber keineswegs bei allen Bildern vermutlich je nachdem wie ich sie angefasst bzw. gehalten habe.

Der Rotstreifen geht über den gesamten auch mit über die "Verzahnung" des Films, was darauf schließen läßt das daß Licht am Deckelscharnier oder Deckelverschluß eingetreten ist aber wie auch immer mir geht es darum dies zu entfernen.

Da noch mehr Bilder davon betroffen sind ist die Sache sehr ärgerlich.
Das Foto habe ich mit einen Spezialscanner erstellt wo ich Filmnegative und Dias scannen kann.
Der leichten Grisslichkeit ist sicher mit einen guten Bildbearbeitungsprogramm beizukommen.

Mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Rotstich.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit sowas zu entfernen?


----------



## Joachim (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*

 Sach mal, gibts das Bild auch in einer höheren Auflösung? Und was ist das im unteren drittel des roten streifens?


----------



## oldtimerfreund (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*

Hallo,
klar gibts das auch noch in einer höheren Auflösung. 
Hatte ich extra klein gewählt für Modemnutzer, außerdem suche ich doch nach einen geeigneten Programm dafür, da denke ich spielt des Auflösung des Beispielbildes keine solche Rolle da ich die Bilder eh auf meinen Rechner bearbeite.

Was meinste denn mit den unteren drittel des Streifens?
Das Teil muß Komplett weg da wo der unten endet sind doch nur Steine.
Das Bild ist aufgenommen auf den Preikestolen, ander Kante geht es etwa 800 hinab da kannste nen ordentlichen Kopfsprung machen in den Fjord hinein.
Bei der Geschwindigkeit die man erreichen würde könnte man sogar den Grund berühren, blöderweise wirkt das Wasser aus dieser Höhe aber wie eine Betonplatte so das Du nur noch Fischfutter bist...


----------



## Frank (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*

Hallo,

naja, allzuviel Zeichnung ist ja im gesamten Bild nicht oder nicht mehr vorhanden.  
Leider ist der Berg im Vordergrund durch die Bearbeitung viel zu "weich" geworden.


----------



## oldtimerfreund (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*

Hallo Frank,
vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.
Der Rotstich ist tatsächlich zu 95% weg aber der Rest ist echt sehr weich.
Das Bild ist übrigens bei starken Nebel fotografiert wurden.
Das hat was mystisches an sich diesen Felsvorsprung im Nebelschleier zu erkennen aber dieser blöde Lichteinfall.

Mein Fazit:
Ich werde es vorerst so belassen und mich weiter umhören nach einen geeigneten Programm.
Denn was bringts wenn der Rotstich weg ist aber dafür das Bild völlig verwischt


----------



## Joachim (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*

Frank, hast du erst den Rotstichwech gemacht und dann das gegriesel? Wenn ja, wie hastn du das mit dem Rotstich gemacht? Also mit welchem Programm und wie? 

Edit: Hab mich mal in Paint.NET dran versucht :
 

Es müsste nun nur noch gestempelt werden, damit der/die Streifen verschwinden ...

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Frank (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*

Gemacht hab ich das mit Adobe Ps.
Zurerst hab ich allerdings nicht den Rotstich entfernt, sondern das Rauschen.
Und zwar mit dem Gaußschen Weichzeichner. Aber man könnte es auch mal mit dem Tool zum entfernen von "Staub und Kratzern" versuchen.

Dem Rotstich bin ich dann mit dem Kopierstempel zu Leibe gerückt. Allerdings ein bisschen "Stümperhaft". Man könnte alles noch besser hin bekommen, das benötigt aber sehr viel Zeit.

Wie oben ja schon geschrieben, ist das Weichzeichnen etwas zuviel geworden.
Das hab ich dann aber erst wieder in der Gesamtansicht bemerkt.

 und nach soviel Stempeln hatte ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr es nochmal zu versuchen ...


----------



## Joachim (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*

... und noch der griesel wech:
 

und mal noch auf "altes Foddo" getrimmt:
 

irgendwie klemmt mein Stempel grad - aber das sollte ja ansonsten kein Problem sein ... 

Noch was: hab den Felsen im VG etwas mehr zum Vorschein gebracht - kann man, muss man aber nicht. Wie gesagt, alles mit Paint.NET (Freeware)


----------



## Joachim (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*

Wenn ichs mir jetzt recht betrachte, fänd ich den ersten Versuch von mir, den besten von den dreien von mir - ich würd also das weichzeichnen weglassen ...


----------



## Frank (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*

Jaja, einfach in Schwarzweiß oder Sepia umwandeln kann ja jeder ...

 

Aber hast ja recht, sieht bisher alles besser aus, wie meine Versuche ...


----------



## Joachim (11. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*



sooooo einfach wars ja auch nich  ... hab erst mit der Kurvenfunktion den größten Rotanteil rausgenommen (dann sah es türkis aus ) und hab es dann auf S/W genommen - geht natürlich nicht bei ner farbigeren Vorlage ...


----------



## Frank (11. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Rotstich entfernen*

Achso, ich hab ja auch noch eins:

 

Das Rauschen hab ich jetzt übrigens auch nicht mehr so, wegen des "Nebeleffekts" bearbeitet ...


----------

